# Peru, IL - Irondog Sanctioned Novice and Competitive Weight Pull



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

> DATE: MAY 14th
> Time: Weigh-in 8-9 am Pull starts at 9 am
> Place: Baker's Lake Park (Pavilion), Plank Road, Peru, IL
> Fee: $20 per dog
> ...


Great place to give it a try if you are in Illinois! Here is link to official rules for IronDog Weight Pull Events: http://www.irondog.biz/IDWP.html


----------

